# Looking all grown up



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

My little Lenny just turned 6 mos old, here he is at 4 weeks and now at 6 mos playing with his friend Minsky.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How sweet, it's a real blessing to watch them grow so beautifully and to see them reaching so many milestones!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes and I am so glad to see him flying well now. The breeder had clipped his wings and he wanted so much to fly and it was sad to see him try and fall, but now he is flying with full force.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lenny and Minsky look like they've become best of friends! :thumbsup:*


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Gorgeous photos! Looks like Lenny's loving being out and about with his buddy!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome pics....thx for sharing...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful little fellow. I love the one of both of them together.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Lenny has turned out to be the boss. I have 5 budgies besides Minsky and Lenny. There is Ada who is Minsky's mate and 4 others in a large flight cage of their own, that I got from a shelter. I have had them for a year now and they are not tame. Since Lenny has been able to fly the first thing he does when I open his cage is fly over to the shelter birds and go in their cage. He interacts with each one and has been a great influence on them, in just a few months he has them venturing out of the cage and they are much less timid than before. The funny part is that Lenny will sit at the open door as if he is taking tolls to be able to enter and exit the cage and he acts like a sheep dog herding the flock back into the cage. Usually about 7pm he voluntarily goes back to his own cage, hits all the bells in his cage, and goes to sleep, as if to say, I've had enough, I'm exhausted.


----------



## Birdymom (Jan 2, 2011)

What a beautiful baby you have there!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww I just love seeing before and after pictures! He has turned into a very hansome little guy! *


----------

